
Computer Science and Metaphysics: A Cross-Fertilization [pdf] - lainon
http://mally.stanford.edu/Papers/cs-metaphysics.pdf
======
whatshisface
As far as I know, the verification of metaphysical axioms is limited to
telling if they are consistent (which I guess this could help with) and
telling whether or not they conform the reader's preexisting notions. We
already know that most of our preexisting notions about the world are wrong,
so doesn't that make metaphysics a version of math that's biased _against_
having the right axioms? Mathematicians are biased very slightly towards
choosing axioms that are representative of some truth because of cross-
pollination with physics but otherwise make no claims, but it seems to me that
philosophers who study metaphysics purport to be studying something other than
"just math."

~~~
ErotemeObelus
You believe in scientism.

------
aswanson
_downloading yet another pdf he promises himself he will read in the
future..._

------
gdepuydt
Terrible abstract. Trying to lure people by being vague is a no go. Red flag
for quackery.

